# John Willis Go bag/e and E bag/Bail out bag



## john willis (Mar 19, 2006)

I had posted in the Jack Bower "24 hour" bag thread but didnt want to hijack that so I started this one.

Here is mod 2. Real diferences are that the zipper opens all the way down. It was hard to get into the other bag fast. There are two handles intead of one. One handle wasnt balanced especially with any kind of weight in the bag. I will probably add a wrap that locks the two pieces together so they act as one, like on a rifle case. The other diference is the PALS I added to the sides and waist belt. I was going to sew a pocket on each side of the zipper opening on both sides for a cell phone, light, etc but decided to keep it clean and went with PALS. I can always atach them to the PALS later.


























Thank You
John Willis
[email protected]


----------



## ACMarina (Mar 19, 2006)

That's some top-notch work, there!!


----------



## drizzle (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm not up on all the bag/military lingo. What is or are PALS? Are those all the straps you have sewn on the oustide?

That's an interesting bag. Really different than others I've seen. If I understand what you're doing, which is to make a clean bag with the ability to attach side pouches of any size all over it, it looks like a cool idea.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Mar 19, 2006)

PALS are the webbing you seen sewn around the outside. It's a standard system, and there are a load of accessories you can attach to them, which makes your bag modular and customizable. On the downside, it gives the bag an extremely military look, so you have to decide what's important for your particular bag.


----------



## drizzle (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks Joe.

When I first looked at the pictures I didn't realize that the "flaps" that folded out were a fanny pack belt; I thought it was a fold out compartment of some kind. That gave me the idea that a compartment like that would be very handy.

The idea would be to have the two flaps unfold as they do on your bag but when they do, a third flap, that is sewn to the bottom of the bag and the bottom of the two side flaps, would fold down. This would create a clean surface with walls on three sides that could be used for eating, changing batteries, or any of the many other things you might need to do when all you have is the dirt around you to set the bag on.

What do you think?


----------



## tdhg566 (Mar 19, 2006)

What/where is the "Jack Bower "24 hour" bag thread"?????





searched but didn't find it TIA


----------



## drizzle (Mar 19, 2006)

tdhg566 said:


> What/where is the "Jack Bower "24 hour" bag thread"?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here


----------



## john willis (Mar 19, 2006)

Jow Talmadges----Ya, the PALS give it away. There are a lot of companies doing it though. Oakley has it on several of their packs. Add mags or other gear to it and its a dead give away. We can sew a flap that covers the top and front of the back to hide it like an atache case has.

Drizzle---I can probably work some thing like that out. I ride dirt bike a lot so of coarse we build helmet and gear bags. They have a slot towards the bottom that runs the lenghth of the bag. In the slot is a piece of thin foam sewn inside 420 pach cloth. When foldered out its probably about 30" wide by 30" lang. This is a perfect place to stand and change your gear when you are out in the dirt or mud

tdhg566 and drizzle here is the other thread. https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/111191

Thank You
John Willis
[email protected]


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Mar 19, 2006)

john willis said:


> Jow Talmadges----Ya, the PALS give it away. There are a lot of companies doing it though. Oakley has it on several of their packs. Add mags or other gear to it and its a dead give away. We can sew a flap that covers the top and front of the back to hide it like an atache case has.



Ya, no doubt, you see the webbing all over, many manufacturers are using it. That wasn't a criticism of your bag, just a point people should keep in mind before buying a bag covered in PALS webbing. I've got packs with PALS on them and just love the modularity, but there are times I don't carry those packs becaues of the military looks. Panels to hide it when you want to look more sporty aren't a bad idea.


----------



## john willis (Mar 20, 2006)

Joe, I agree man. I here you. Thats why Eagle made sub gun cases that looked like racket ball racket covers. They where even marked with "dunlop" or some thing if I remember right. 

I am going to make a flap that hides the PALS. I just hav'nt done it yet.

John


----------



## john willis (Mar 20, 2006)

Man i have got to stop this. I put in long days on customers gear but today is Sunday (or was) so I worked on orders for a while (7 hrs) and stopped early (23:00). I figure "well I'll add a shoulder strap to the 2nd bag and call it a night. Its now 05:00 and I have bag 3 done. 

A few changes to this bag:
1. No zipper over flap so its easier to get into and zipper is centered middle of bag instead of off set like bags 1 and 2.

2. 1.5" removable shoulder strap.

3. velcro wrap that locks both handles together will also lock to itself so its out of the way if you dont want to use it. 

4. 2 pices of 5" long loop velcro on top for ataching name tapes, etc.

5. Its od "master of the obvious" 

6. No PALS on bottom.



I am going to make a cover that will atach to the back so it covers the top and hides the PALS on the front like an atache case. I just ran out of time. My 7 year old is out of school and I have to get up with him in 5 hours.

Thank You
John Willis
[email protected]


----------



## KDOG3 (Mar 20, 2006)

Whoa, I like that..... How much do they go for?


----------



## horizonseeker (Mar 21, 2006)

it looks a bit large to be comfortable as a fanny bag, how about a small backback strap, something aking to the mountainsmith's "strapette" to supplement the waist strap?

btw, how do we order from you or see a list of what you have, John?


----------



## john willis (Mar 21, 2006)

I built it a a shouldeer bag. It is a bit large to be a fanny pack but when you use it with the shoulder strap it works well as a fanny pack. I might even add another atachment for a second shoulder strap so they can be worn like suspenders.


----------



## john willis (Mar 21, 2006)

Here is the cover in place on the bag. It removable and reversible. OD on one side and TAN on the other.

front view. 






Side view. Closes with 1" fstx. on each side.






back veiw. Vecro is there because cover is reversable.






atachment tabs. 4 on the bottom and 2 a bit higher. You dont have to use the upper two if you prefer to leave them un atached. If you atach the upper two the cover dosnt fall down and expose the back PALS. If you leave them open though you can get to the back Pals faster.






John Willis
[email protected]


----------



## KDOG3 (Mar 21, 2006)

Can I ask for pictures of the inside? Are there compartments/pockets inside? Do you have a website? I'm interested in the price of them. They look like they can take a beating. WHo were they specifically designed for?


----------



## john willis (Mar 22, 2006)

There isnt any thing inside yet. The 1st bag had some pockets and slots inside for organization. I had as much time on the internals as I did the outside. Bag one had problems. So bag two was next. I made it open all the way down but I had the zipper covered more than I prefered. Bag 3 is about where I want it to be as far as the outside. I can do them with or with out all the PALs. As for the inside I think I am going to put PALs on one side so all the guys with molle compatible stuff can use there existing pouches. I am thinking I will cover the other side with loop velcro so all the guys with pouckets from there fanny gun packs can stick their existing stuff to it. I can also put pockets and slots inside though.

I dont have any thing on my website right now. I am operating prety lean and all my time and money are going into making gear at this time. I am staying prety busy by word of mouth and old customers that know I am back.

Thay can take a beating. I spent the last 12 years making gear for most every spec ops unit out there. Many of them willing to pay out of their own pockets to have gear built exactly how they wanted it so it wouldnt fail them. I have gear out there that is over 12 years old and its still being used. I have a life-time warranty that you will never have to use.

I built these bags for myself. I have a lot of ideas and improvments I wanted to put into my line but just couldnt implement with out slowing down production. I was feeding over 100 dealers as well as filling government orders. I dont have 35 sewers any more but I do have time to revamp and make some of my own stuff for a bit.

John Willis
[email protected]


----------



## tdhg566 (Mar 22, 2006)

Apologies in advance if I should know John Willis (photography is also a hobby of mine and recently I took some "grief" because I had 1,323 posts on dpreview.com but didn't recognize the name of a world famous photographer - go figure)



I'm interested in acquiring one or more BOBs for myself and others for various scenarios. Are the bags for sale, and if so, from where and for how much? TIA


----------



## Lmtfi (Mar 22, 2006)

John: To follow-up the parallel thread on ARFCOM - I think your direction on these bags in a good one. Some modest internal organization feature (improving on the CountyComm Mine bag) is important. I for one would not likely wear it as a butt pack. Molle webbing is okay but not sure the bag is large enough that it needs it on both sides. The full zipper is a good feature. Re: color - I for one prefer tan over OD green. When I'm out with it I'm trying to NOT look pseudo-tactical. A color that blends-in for day-to-day normal use (not in a closet/trunk awaiting an emergency) makes the bag more useful and avoids attracting unwanted attention.

Great work - my complements.


----------



## john willis (Mar 22, 2006)

TDHG566-----I dont expect many to know my name. If you where not in a unit hollywood was trying to make a movie about most probably would'nt of known me. I started and ran a small company called SOE (special operations Equipment). I dont know what these are going to cost. I built them for myself. Ever now and then I have to walk away from production and make some thing for myself. I gues its like some one who paints or sculpts as a relaxation. I posted some pics so friends could see the pics and several people asked me to post on these other forums so I did.

LMTFI------Wats LMTFI stand for? I buuilt this bag more for the car and back than as a every day carry. Thats why there is PALS all over it. I wasnt realy after descreetnes. I did this one in black because a customer of mine of 10 years wanted to see one inod. The 1st was tan and the second was coyote brown498. I can do realy any color. I am working on a bag that looks mor like a computer case that will definitly blend in better. These 1st bags are a bit blocky. They dont look the shape of a bag that every one in the mall is use to seeing. Realy in the end though most of what I do is always some what custom so realy we can do most any thing.

john


----------



## Rogue_monkey (Mar 22, 2006)

John

I was looking for a pocket organizer. Do you make such an item.

If so a price and any pics you had would be great

Cheers
Adam


----------



## john willis (Mar 22, 2006)

rogue monkey. Some friends and I want some of these. What did you have in mind. Ya, we can do this.

john
[email protected]


----------



## Rogue_monkey (Mar 22, 2006)

John 

Some thing simular to the Spec ops one. A few slots for a couple pens, small light, note pad, knife...

maybe in a black or tan colour would be nice.


----------



## TacticalGrilling (Mar 22, 2006)

John, 
Great looking stuff! Posted in the other "Bauer" thread earlier, but wondering if there is any accomodation for a holster and mags inside? Also, if you took out the divider, what kind of helmet bag would it make? Got a couple buds flying UH60 in the sand that might be interested in something like that. BTW, this looks like something mattc would like


----------



## john willis (Mar 23, 2006)

rogue---e-mail me and we will get this started. [email protected]

tactical grilling-----Nothing inside yet. I am thinking I will put PALS on one side so you can atach any molle compatible atuff and velcro on the other side so you can atach all the pouches every one has from all the fanny gun paks, discreet cases, and royal robbins stuff.

It wont fit a helmet. I do make some helmet bags thogh for motor cycle helmets. We all ride dirt bike so we have some cool bags. who is mattc?

john Willis
[email protected]


----------



## horizonseeker (Mar 23, 2006)

John:

are you at this site: 

http://www.bdstacticalgear.com/

they are "formerly known as SOE".

just wondering.

thanks.

david.


----------



## john willis (Mar 23, 2006)

That was me up until 03 when I was running it and we where doing over a million a years..

there are several lengthy threads about what happened and whos who.

here are some links.

http://lightfighter.net/groupee/forums/a/tpc/f/2106044761/m/9801076151/p/1

http://ar15.com/forums/topic.html?b=6&f=10&t=196258

http://getoffthex.com/groupee/forums/a/tpc/f/463106881/m/214102746/r/572103117#572103117

john


----------



## TacticalGrilling (Mar 24, 2006)

John,
Sounds good. Let me know if the interior gets some accomodations, too. 

Matt C runs Killer Gear. I've got a couple Nalgene pouches from him that are, well, killer!


----------



## john willis (Mar 24, 2006)

Here is a bag that a customer ordered. I'll post it here since its kind of along the same lines. It started as "I want one of your buttpacks but I want to make a few changes". Its 11w x 10T x 6D. Its just an open main compartment with the pouches sewn to the outside. All the pockets have adjustable removable lids. Both sides have a low cut DA pocket with elastic. Front has dual pistol mag, smoke, sat phone pouch. Back is all PALS. Lid has loops for a pop up flare and 2 chem lights.






















thank You
john Willis
[email protected]


----------



## KDOG3 (Mar 25, 2006)

Oh wow. I can hear my wallet crying now....


----------



## john willis (Oct 29, 2006)

Here is an update of the bags we had made. I was working on the internals tonight and here is what we have so far. I took pitures of it before it was sewn together so you could get a better look at it.

The inside front will have velcro and pals. The back inside will have pockets with elastic on the front of them. There will be a divider that has velcro and pals on one side and elastic on the other side. It will be removable and snap to either side of the bag on the left and right of the inside of the bag. The thought with the velcro and pals is that you can use any pals type pouches you have and also use any of the velcro pouches you also have.

Front inside.




Back inside




One side of removable divider.




The other side of divider.


----------



## john willis (Oct 30, 2006)

Here it is all together. The center piece ataches to the middle of the bottom thus dividing the bag into two halves, the front and the back. You can snap the top of the divider to wither the front or the back or both at the same time.


----------



## Nebula (Oct 30, 2006)

John - I sent you an e-mail. The 1D is inbound. Please let me know when you receive. Thanks. Kirk K


----------



## Kiessling (Oct 30, 2006)

E-mail with inquiry sent ...   ... this stuff is GOOD!
bernie


----------



## BillCurnow (Oct 31, 2006)

The updated bag looks great!


----------



## Lmtfi (Oct 31, 2006)

Bump for a great looking bad loaded with well-considered features!


----------



## horizonseeker (Oct 31, 2006)

is this still a messenger style bag (shoulder sling carry) or is there an option for backback straps? 

love the interior pal webbing, it's going to be very handy.


----------



## John Frederick (Oct 31, 2006)

Wow, that's a great looking bag. I love the adaptability. I wish you continued success.


----------



## john willis (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks guys.

It is a shoulder carry bag. I thought since its a bail out/E&E bag it would be ggod to have the abaility to wear it as a waist pack if you needed to climb a fence or ride a bike. It is rather big to use as a fanny pack but it will alow it if need be. You can wear it around the wist and still use the shoulder strap to support the load.


----------



## Varriano (Nov 1, 2006)

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=1667167#

Seriously, any pricing/avaliability yet? Color options, this would be just right in black.

JV


----------



## Varriano (Nov 1, 2006)

Seriously, any pricing/avaliability yet? Color options, this would be just right in black.

Sorry about the double post, just fired up.


----------



## KDOG3 (Nov 1, 2006)

Wow those pouches and divider really do the bag up right! I know what I want for Christmas!


----------



## straightblast (Nov 2, 2006)

I don't know John Willis, but I have used some of the SOE gear. It was made in probably '98-'00. Bulletproof is the only word I can accurately use to describe it.

Btw, I have no interest in his company, etc.

John, when you price these bags and start production (assumption?) I would like to buy a few.


----------



## KDOG3 (Nov 6, 2006)

Any updates? All those loops inside are just begging to be stuffed with lights.  It would also make a great range bag.

Am I correct in assuming this is all made from the 1000 Denier Cordura nylon or better?


----------



## AC_Doctor (Nov 12, 2006)

BTT


----------



## KDOG3 (Nov 14, 2006)

Bumpy, can't let this thread slip into oblivion with Christmas coming.  Hey John you gotta get some of this stuff up on your website!


----------



## john willis (Nov 29, 2006)

Here is another bail out/E&E bag. This one has 2 pockets on the front.


















Here the bag is inside out so you can get a better look at the internals.


----------



## john willis (Nov 29, 2006)

Here is how the inside looks with the removable divider. It can be snapped to the back or front so it acts kind of like a large pocket iff need be. You can also snap it to both sides or leave it unsnapped all together. It is slao removeable from the bottom and dosnt even have to be atached on the bottom.


----------



## Sixpointone (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi John,

That is, per the usual, five star craftsmanship!

I'll likely in touch with you later this week in regards to having a Pouch made for my new Cell phone which just arrived.

All My Best,
John


----------



## Any Cal. (Nov 29, 2006)

Just wanted to say I think that the bags shown in this thread are excellent, and they show an interest by the maker that I have not seen in any other. Very nice work, thanks for the pictures.


----------



## benchmade_boy (Nov 30, 2006)

john please let me know how my holster is doing i havent had a reply on it in about a month. is it done? where do i send the money?

and how much for one of these bags they look like it would make a great medical bag.


----------



## john willis (Dec 1, 2006)

benchmade_boy said:


> john please let me know how my holster is doing i havent had a reply on it in about a month. is it done? where do i send the money?
> 
> and how much for one of these bags they look like it would make a great medical bag.


 
You have to tell me who you are or an e-,mail address. I have no way of finding you e-mails from your forum name. Last I remember you changed you mind a few times, then wanted to trade some thing, then had a money order you had wanted to forward. E-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## benchmade_boy (Dec 1, 2006)

another email sent john.


----------



## 03lab (Dec 2, 2006)

Once again, great work John! :thumbsup: I wish I had the skill and tools to come up with something like this.


----------



## john willis (Dec 5, 2006)

Here is Kiesslings version. The pals on the inside wall of the bag has been replaced with mesh zipper pouches.







Here is the bag inside out.














Here is the other side inside out.


----------



## cy (Dec 5, 2006)

your bags looks 100% functional! 

what's the aprox. costs and how do we order? 

thanks,


----------



## john willis (Dec 5, 2006)

They are $150.00 in the standard configuration and go up a bit as we change them to customer specs.


----------



## Kiessling (Dec 5, 2006)

Looks GREAT !!!!
Thanx !!! And can't wait now ...  
bernie


----------



## bebe (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm waiting for my U2 pouch  and I can't see any reason why I should'nt buy more stuff later... this stuff looks awesome


----------



## john willis (Apr 14, 2007)

Here is one with 4 pockets on the outside.


----------



## bebe (Aug 27, 2009)

Its been a while now, but I saw I had a subscriptions on this thread and wanted to share this image.

If you don't want to mess up the tread with other items John, let me know - and I'll remove it


----------



## CV1073 (Sep 24, 2011)

Sir
congrats, this level of craftmanship is not easy to find.
PM on the way

Cris out


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 24, 2011)

CV1073 said:


> Sir
> congrats, this level of craftmanship is not easy to find.
> PM on the way
> 
> Cris out



Might want to check the date


----------

